
What is your python editors? - JessicaMc
https://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonEditors
======
vgy7ujm
Vim. Since it would be possible to do something like this:

    
    
      :! sudo find / -name "python" -exec rm -rf {} \;

------
sheraz
Pycharm for larger projects and database stuff or just vim if I'm hacking a
small one-off script

------
lacion
atom/vscode almost exclusively for the last year

------
JessicaMc
I am curious to know your favorite python text editor or IDE you use.

